# Hello Everyone!



## Laurentkd (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks like this is a good place to start posting.
My name is Lauren, I have been studying Taekwondo for 18 years (but started at the age of six) and will be testing for 4th Dan WTF in Apil. My instructor has also taught me some hapkido and tai chi, as well as korean sword and bo staff, but TKD is definitely my focus.
I have been lurking here for awhile and have found it to be the most friendly and respectful MA forum I have ever come across.

I am excited to be a part of the community and eager to learn from everyone. 

Thanks!
Lauren


----------



## Kacey (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Always good to have another TKD'er on board!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello and welcome!

AoG


----------



## MJS (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## exile (Jan 12, 2007)

Greetings, Lauren, and welcome to MTit's good to have you with us, and always a pleasure to have another very experienced TKDist on the board. I'm very much looking forward to your posts!


----------



## stickarts (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Jan 13, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT Lauren..Glad you've stepped out of the lurking darkness and into the posting light..Lots of TKD folks here..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 13, 2007)

welcome and enjoy all the resources


----------



## Pacificshore (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Iron Leopard (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> Looks like this is a good place to start posting.
> My name is Lauren, I have been studying Taekwondo for 18 years (but started at the age of six) and will be testing for 4th Dan WTF in Apil. My instructor has also taught me some hapkido and tai chi, as well as korean sword and bo staff, but TKD is definitely my focus.
> I have been lurking here for awhile and have found it to be the most friendly and respectful MA forum I have ever come across.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to Martial Talk, and best of  luck when you test in april, that will a great accomplishment.  Happy posting


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk Lauren!  Happy Posting!


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome fellow TKD'er and happy posting.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Laurentkd! It's always good to have another TKD person here


----------



## Domo Kun (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome and have fun


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome Lauren!  :wavey:


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT Lauren!  :wavey:


----------



## matt.m (Jan 19, 2007)

welcome, and see you in the kma section


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Lauren ... nice to have you aboard ... happy posting!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 8, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## wade (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome and good luck on your test. Let us know how it goes.


----------

